# Portable steam layout



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

With the days being shorter there is a lot less time for running trains. There are times I want to run some trains either to test something out or just sit back and watch some trains run. For the last few year have been setting up track on the garage floor. After a while it gets old having the track on the ground, especially if Im trying to test something or work on something like live steam. I decided I needed a portable steam layout. After seeing two done over here as well as the one in steam in the garden. It got me thinking. I have 6ft circle of track and a few 4ft straights. I started out with the 6ft. I cut the boards on the outside but giving room to add 8ft curves eventually. I have it in 6 sections and the center cut out to save space and cut weight. I also left some room on the inside for some building. I also plan on using it outdoors during club meetings to run some live steamers that cant handle my grades.
I started adding some bracing to the bottom then I will add some legs and then come up with a way to connect the pieces. (I have a few ideas) The top will be painted and some dirt to give it a more natural look. So far this is what it looks like.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Shawn! You are farther along than I am at this point. I've not spotted track on my sections. my plans to paint up at the lodge have fallen thru since the boiler there died 2 weeks ago and it looks like the building will be shut down for the winter. So no painting for me. Keep us updated on your progress! 

Chas


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a nice arrangement. You'll have plenty of room to add some buildings and other dress-up goodies.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I got the framing underneath each section complete. Next I have to figure a way to attach each section so the stay together. One way is to use a bolt with a wing nut. Then I have to figure out a system for legs. I would like to have them fold up under each section and be ajustable for uneven ground. Im tinking about also trying pvc pipe using a small and large section with holes drilled into them so I can adjust the height. Also be able to screw them into the bottom. Here is the underside of each section. 

The straight section


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Granted our legs are metal, but for reference here is what we do for coarse adjustment...










And here is what we do for fine adjustment... 











And from this photo you can see how we attach the legs...


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom. Thats what I was thinking of doing but with PVC pipes. Gives me ideas.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Shawn, 
My 12'x16' layout construction was written up in Steam In The Garden a few years ago. My leg design is simple and easy to set up as has been the case at many train shows and steamups in the northeast. I cut 4' 1x3s into 24", 22" and 2" pieces. (my layout has 12 legs) The 24" piece has two 1/4" x 2" carriage bolts 1" and 4" from one end. The 2" piece is glued to one end of the 22" piece and drilled longitudinally along the joint for a piece of 3/8" threaded rod which is epoxied in place and protrudes 1". A 15" long 1/4" slot is routed in the 22" piece to accept the carriage bolts of the 24" piece with washers and wing nuts for vertical adjustment. A 3/8" Tee nut is secured to a block of wood on the underside of each layout piece for the threaded rod of the legs to screw into. 
The eight sections are placed upside down on the floor and the legs screwed into place. The largest section of the layout (30"x6') has four legs and is set up first. Each successive section is located with dowels in holes (like Lionel track) and a piece of threaded rod in the center which extends through a hole in the frame of the preceding section and is secured with a wing nut and washer. There is only one leg per section attached at the end away from the attachment to the previous section. The rail joiners are slid into place and trains are ready to run. 
I don't have pictures to post but would be happy to help by answering questions in a pm. 
Best, 
Tom (Steamtom 3)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom for sharing the details on the legs! My own Portable Layout prooject has stalled. I'd planned on finishing it up at the lodge but we had a catastrophic boiler failure and as usch there is no heat on the 4th and 5th floors and likely won't be for the balance of the winter. I'll post progress photos on my own thread as I get some. 

Shawn on the other hand seems to have an indoor space to work and play in? Any new progress or are we waiting until after Christmas? 

Chas


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

OH DEAR! "catastrophic boiler failure"

Yeouch! Please explain... I gather it has nothing to do with the toy trains, but the house heating system... Wha happened?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

This is NOT at my house but up at the Masonic Temple Building. The 25 +/- year old boiler that heated the whole building (one thermostat for 5 floors and the basement) suffered a cracked plenum a few weeks ago and the thought is that while replacing that boiler would get heat back in the building that the 100 year old pipes and cast iron radiators are simply not up to the task anymore nor are they the most efficient. Sadly this was after spending major amounts of money on roof repairs and some other plumbing issues. We are planning on replacing with separate more modern heating systems on each floor that can be better zoned. Sadly the top two floors are private while the bottom three floors and the basement are all rental space. They get the priority to get heat. So unfortunately the heated space I ahd available to work on this is no longer heated. So painting my modules and doing final assembly is out of the question until A) I find another heated space B) the lodge gets the heat back on sooner than expected C) the weather gets better....
I'm hoping for B and settling on C. Honestly I've been fortunate to get as much as I've gotten done so far. 

My thread is over here "Building a new portable layout in WNY" and Honestly with the weatehr as nice as it has been I might have been able to get a little farther in terms of painting but I did not want to risk the freerzing temps at night. 

Chas


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

After spending a while today in Lowes looking for ways to makes legs for the portable layout I finally found something that will work. Although not as portable as I would like it. I first wanted to use PVC pipe but couldnt find a way to secure it to the layout and be able to take it off easy. I found some nice table legs that would have worked perfect. They could have screwed right into the layout. The only problem was cost. Would have cost me more then I wanted to spend. After searching around I came across the square spindles used for deck rails. They costed 99 cents each. Could not beat that price. I was going to use hinges on the legs so I could fold the legs into the table. This proved to be a bad idea. The hinges were not strong enough and twisted. Finally I went with a simple solution using a bolt with a wing nut. I added some cross pieces on the bottom and top for support. So far they seem to work great. Disadvantage is I cant fold them under the table. The one straight section starts with two legs. This allowes me to set the first section up and have it stand on its own. All the other section will have one set of legs in the center. The sections are connected using two bolts and wing nuts. I will add one leg in the back middle where the two turn sections join. This will be screwed on like a table leg. Im about halfway complete. Then I might have to tweak a few spots. But so far its seems to work and is easy to set up. 








"


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

I will be following this closely as I am building a portable layout (basement to second floor) layout soon


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

ere is the completed layout with trains running. I have since painted the layout and now im in the process of doing something different with the legs. My plan is to get some leg braces and use them. This will allow me to fold the legs under each section. Here is a video of the layout. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfSkhmpDSJI


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn, What is wrong with the legs you built? Just wondering why the quick re-design. I'll be posting on my thread soon hopefully...(not soon enough) I've been collecting bits for my Legs. I started out thinking of using the folding output roller stands like you'd use for a saw in the shop. They fold flat(ish) and don't weigh too much. Range in price from $15 to $32 dollar each and would support the weight pretty well. I found a set of table legs on Ebay however that were about the same price folding and adjustable in extension in 1 inch increments. I've ordered a set to see if they will work if so I'll get enough to do my layout. 

Chas


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas I really want something that will fold under each section. That way all I have to do is pull it out and have it lock in place. Im looking at something like this 
http://woodworker.com/hd-folding-leg-fitting-mssu-115-637.asp?search=folding table leg&searchmode=2 
http://woodworker.com/folding-leg-fitting-mssu-937-418.asp?search=folding table leg&searchmode=2 
The system I currently have works. It was the most cost effective for a temp job. I can get my layout up in about 45 minutes by myself. Having legs fold up will allow me to get it up in less the 30 minutes and less to store. I like the idea you have with the stands but I wanted something a little taller. When I store my sections I can tie 2 sections together having the tracks face on the inside so they dont get damaged. I added a handle for easy carrying. 










The legs I can tie the same way but they take up more storage space and add time to setup. They work for now. 









Hmmmm after looking at the pictures I can actually tie a leg stand on either side of the tied sections making it less to carry.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Our train club bought metal folding legs from Harbor Freight for about $9.00 per pair when they were on sale.

I then took some metal pipe (thick wall conduit) and turned it to fit snugly into the bottom of these legs to raise the table height when unfolded to about 42".

First section of layout had two legs and the rest had only one set of legs. We used 4" hinges mounted vertically at the joints on both sides to join the sections together.

It takes more than one person to set up but it goes up quickly!


----------

